

Ergonomic laptop design concept - carldz9
http://www.thedesignblog.org/entry/vincent-liew-s-redesigned-laptop-satisfies-ergonomic-needs/

======
ciupicri
It sure looks interesting, but I doubt that it will really look like a laptop.
I think that it will look more like a desktop replacement and weight
accordingly. Most screens are too thin to have space for that arm and the case
is already crowded[1] in my opinion.

[1] [http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-
Unibody-M...](http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-15-Inch-Unibody-
Mid-2010-Teardown/2212/1)

------
xavi
A company called Dialogue has been selling a laptop like this, called FlyBook
VM, for years <http://flybook.com/vm.html>

